# Gregory Mannarino's Evolution System - What trading platform works?



## Bennyt (25 August 2016)

Hi All,

I'm very new to this platform and I thought that I would come here because this forum has lots of activity ..

I've just purchased Gregory Mannarino's Evolution System which is based off Fidelity Active Trader Pro in the US, now Australians can't get access to that trading platform so I'm stuck reviewing all possible platforms in Australia and I'm going insane reviewing them all.

Has anyone else purchased his system of charting and does anyone have it working? If you do please let me know what platform as this would be really helpful. I've tried CMC Markets, AT Pro, IG, Saxo Trader Pro and Cityindex so far and the only one that gets close it AT Pro but it is SO complicated I can't figure it out.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Bennyt (25 August 2016)

Trading platform requires the following indicators and need to be modified heavily;


Hull Moving Average (HMA).
Ichimoku Cloud (IC).
Pivot Points Hi-Lo (PPHiLo).
Weighted Moving Average (WMA).
Simple 50 day Moving Average (SMA).
Exponential Moving Average (EMA).
Ultimate Oscillator (UO).
Standard Deviation (SD).
Chande Momentum Oscillator (CMO).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> Trading platform requires the following indicators and need to be modified heavily;




Amibroker.  But you'll have to know basic coding.  

No one with a highly profitable system will sell it (defies logic).  But maybe it has a low-moderate profitability.  You won't know until you test it.


----------



## Bennyt (25 August 2016)

This guy has a youtube channel with video's sent out based on triggers / signals coming from this setup. I've checked them all and they have been 100% accurate so far they've all played out.

I've been listening to this guy for years and years, he's right 8/10 times. I just want to be able to configure this system of indicators and studies in a platform similar to Fidelity Active Trader Pro that he is using.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> This guy has a youtube channel with video's sent out based on triggers / signals coming from this setup. I've checked them all and they have been 100% accurate so far they've all played out.
> 
> I've been listening to this guy for years and years, he's right 8/10 times. I just want to be able to configure this system of indicators and studies in a platform similar to Fidelity Active Trader Pro that he is using.




Amibroker - best value and virtually limitless in terms of functionality.

I can save you some time.  Tell me the buy and sell conditions and issues traded, and I'll backtest it (so long as I have the data).


----------



## CanOz (25 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> Trading platform requires the following indicators and need to be modified heavily;
> 
> 
> Hull Moving Average (HMA).
> ...




I can't confirm it at the moment but I'm 99% sure ninjatrader has all of these indicators...if not they're easy to find.

Also, ninjatrader is free to use until you're live.

What are planning on trading? I can't see the instrument...


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> This guy has a youtube channel with video's sent out based on triggers / signals coming from this setup. I've checked them all and they have been 100% accurate so far they've all played out.
> 
> I've been listening to this guy for years and years, he's right 8/10 times.



I don't question the facts of these signals without prior experience with indicators. Indicator alignments in your example. To 'prove' the repetitive nature of these signal alignments being a tradeable system, a real time (forward test) would need to be carried out. A MA crossover can also look a tradeable strategy when viewed after the event. Validation should be the first aim. Aside from that it is the sell signal/target/plan and risk profile which determines results. Gringott Bank's first post is the likely truth. 

Not tryin to shoot you down buddy.


----------



## minwa (25 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> This guy has a youtube channel with video's sent out based on triggers / signals coming from this setup. I've checked them all and they have been 100% accurate so far they've all played out.
> 
> I've been listening to this guy for years and years, he's right 8/10 times. I just want to be able to configure this system of indicators and studies in a platform similar to Fidelity Active Trader Pro that he is using.




I just had a look at his channel, he's made many video calls of bond and stock market crashing for many months now..don't know how you're getting 100% accuracy with it.

Good luck..5 moving averages and 2 oscillators that measure the same thing..


----------



## JohnnyDev (25 August 2016)

Guys, it can be all done on Metatrader 4, with all of Mannarino's functionality and you don't have to have all his indicators - you can get the same info just by eyeballing the chart [once you understand what one of his upper indicators and two (of the three) lower indicators are actually doing]
All pretty simple, really (had to be, for me to work it all out )
Anyway, if anyone's interested, I may construct a rundown of what I mean - believe it or not, Evolution actually appears to be working for me so far, but it's very early days ...


----------



## Bennyt (26 August 2016)

Thanks Johnny, and to the people above I would move over to Greg's evolution system channel rather than his general one. I don't really care about the knit picking on who's right and who's wrong on crashes and the like I'm more interesting in the fact that whenever Greg has suggested a future outcome 8/10 I've seen it play out on a simple stockcharts.com chart. I have no experience in the architecture of these indicators and have an open mind and have no interest in doing the validation leg work suggested above I'm just after putting his system together and testing it out and then placing some minor positions in the real world because for me doing is learning.

If MT4 allows for all of this then I would love to know how! Greg has suggested to his members to use multicharts.com however that seems to be a paid service. Open minded about the platform and glad to hear about how to implement


----------



## minwa (26 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> I don't really care about the knit picking on who's right and who's wrong on crashes and the like I'm more interesting in the fact that whenever Greg has suggested a future outcome 8/10 I've seen it play out on a simple stockcharts.com chart.




OK, I can see how you got 8/10 now, because you ignore most of the calls - only count the right ones. There are barely any calls on his channel besides many videos since earlier this year of shorting stocks.

2 one post wonders popping up saying positive about a paid service with complete misinformation.


----------



## Porper (26 August 2016)

minwa said:


> OK, I can see how you got 8/10 now, because you ignore most of the calls - only count the right ones. There are barely any calls on his channel besides many videos since earlier this year of shorting stocks.
> 
> 2 one post wonders popping up saying positive about a paid service with complete misinformation.




We seem to be getting a lot of first time posters saying fantastic things about a service or person.

This can only mean one thing...markets are performing - at last. When we get 10 posts a day spruiking some new service, and taxi drivers are giving tips then a market top will be in. Early days yet so plenty of upside in equity markets


----------



## Bennyt (28 August 2016)

Guys I was after help with setting up some indicators on a platform NOT to spur ego's from within a virtual click.

If you can help great and I will appreciate the help but don't add comments that are ultimately dimening to others.

I really dont care what people opinions are of people or their methods and who you think is right or wrong. Its irrelevant.


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> I really dont care what people opinions are of people or their methods and who you think is right or wrong. Its irrelevant.




I think the point being made is that the number of people asking such questions is of itself an indicator or market sentiment and, for those taking a longer term view of their investments, is a potentially useful thing to be taking note of. 

I don't think anyone's aiming to offend anyone, at least not intentionally.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 August 2016)

Bennyt said:


> Guys I was after help with setting up some indicators on a platform NOT to spur ego's from within a virtual click.



You were given a tip to try Ninja Trader or Amibroker. Have you tried them yet? Apart from that no one has posted interest in the system.


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> I don't question the facts of these signals without prior experience with indicators. Indicator alignments in your example. To 'prove' the repetitive nature of these signal alignments being a tradeable system, a real time (forward test) would need to be carried out. A MA crossover can also look a tradeable strategy when viewed after the event. Validation should be the first aim. Aside from that it is the sell signal/target/plan and risk profile which determines results. Gringott Bank's first post is the likely truth.
> 
> Not tryin to shoot you down buddy.




Totally correct Wysiwyg add to that two forward looking indicators using zig zag
The Ltimate oscillator and Hi low pivots and you have a system design that won't fail
But cannot be used in realtime.

Smoke and mirrors

Only experience will prove your and my point.


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 August 2016)

read the thread

smell the sell

another fake


----------



## JohnnyDev (13 September 2016)

JohnnyDev said:


> Guys, it can be all done on Metatrader 4, with all of Mannarino's functionality and you don't have to have all his indicators - you can get the same info just by eyeballing the chart [once you understand what one of his upper indicators and two (of the three) lower indicators are actually doing]
> All pretty simple, really (had to be, for me to work it all out )
> Anyway, if anyone's interested, I may construct a rundown of what I mean - believe it or not, Evolution actually appears to be working for me so far, but it's very early days ...




So, I've attached an image of one of my Metatrader 4 charts.




Let's go through the list of indicators from the Evolution System PDF one-by-one - I'll endeavour to explain specifically why some of them aren't on my chart.
Needless to say, you need a copy of the Evolution System to make head or tail of all this …

*Hull Moving Average (HMA)* - this is the thin grey line on my chart. The HMA doesn't always come with the Metatrader platform, but is readily downloadable from various sites; just Google something like "hull moving average for metatrader"

*Ichimoku Cloud (IC)* - I haven't seen any practical application for this in Mannarino's Youtube videos. He does say that the IC "effects the way the other indicators behave" (or words to that effect). I can't see how that would work, because there are no parameters in the IC that I can see to link it to other indicators. Bottom line - I don't have it on my chart.

*Pivot Points Hi-Lo (PPHiLo)* - you can put these on a chart yourself very easily. A PP high is the high of a candle which is higher than all the highs of the immediately preceding candles, over a specified lookback period. Conversely, a PP low is  the low of a candle which is lower than all the lows of the immediately preceding candles, over the same specified lookback period. Parameters for the lookback period are in the Evolution System PDF. Bottom line - I don't use an indicator, but track the PP highs/lows and put my own arrows on the charts (arrows not shown in the chart attached) 

*Weighted Moving Average (WMA)* - the way he has this set up, it just serves as visual aid to the appearance of the PP HiLo's and to my mind you can easily do without it.

*Simple 50 day Moving Average (SMA)* - pink on my chart

*Exponential Moving Average (EMA)* - red on my chart

*Ultimate Oscillator (UO)* - on my chart

*Standard Deviation (SD)* - this really only highlights the appearance of the PP HiLo's and in my opinion is a bit superfluous, so I don't use it.

*Chande Momentum Oscillator (CMO)* - as far as I can see, the way he has this set up, this just tracks the direction in which the HMA is moving. If I can't tell this readily by looking at the grey line, then I just mouse over the relative candles and read off the HMA values in the data window to see if the indicator is going up or down.

That's about it - if any questions, I'd be only too happy to try and assist …


----------



## Porper (13 September 2016)

JohnnyDev said:


> That's about it - if any questions, I'd be only too happy to try and assist …




I am sure Bennyt will be along to ask some questions in a day or two


----------



## tech/a (13 September 2016)

So what triggers a buy 
What triggers a sell
Stops?
Position sizing?
Number of stocks traded with what capital base?


----------

